# Leominster, MA 4/7/2016. Killed when knocked from bucket by cut limb.



## elmoleaf (Apr 7, 2016)

WCVB reporting 26 year old man killed when he fell 50' to ground. He apparently was in elevated bucket cutting off a tree limb when "the branch fell, then ricocheted off another tree, bouncing back and hitting the bucket knocking the worker out."
He was with Affordable Landscaping and Tree Service and was working to cut down a tree in a homeowner's yard.


----------



## wahconah98 (Apr 13, 2016)

http://www.sentinelandenterprise.co...ice-tree-worker-who-fell-his-death-Leominster

Just a stone's throw from my office. He wasn't wearing a harness in the bucket.


----------



## Hoosk (Nov 29, 2016)

Another similar;

http://wwmt.com/news/local/three-rivers-man-falls-to-his-death-while-trimming-tree-in-schoolcraft


----------

